# looking for a job



## piratejim (Apr 14, 2006)

hey im 17 hard working young man. im looking for after school/summer job. im just starting the sport of kayaking but i am a quick learner. i know alot about other outdoor sports like mountain biking and camping ect. im looking for a part time job i am in school right now but when summer starts i will have a very flexable hours. i live in littleton colorado anything would really help me thanks.


----------



## piratejim (Apr 14, 2006)

bump


----------

